# Gloves



## shardlow (Jan 21, 2009)

I've started to get to the stage now when the dumbells etc at the gym are causing calus's on my hands can anyone suggest a cheap decent pair of gloves.

Just want a bit of padded protection.

Any help welcome.

:thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright mate, always used to get mine from JJB or other sports shops, were always fairly cheap :thumbup1:

Have to be honest though, don't use gloves anymore


----------



## ComradeYezhov (Nov 17, 2008)

just play through the pain, unless your a hand model, you get used to it, i wore golves for a little while after my hands started to get sore from training, but i always forgot to pack them or put them on, and you look like a t!t...after a while ull find your hands toughen up and you dont notice it too much


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

tis true. I found the last pair I had got in the way and didn't allow me to grip the weights properly


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Find a rubber inner-tube from a tyre, cut two pieces, long as your palm and width 1-2 inch depends from the size of your palms(no need to cover all your palm only the space you actually use to lift),wash them very well with soap.....and ....presto your new FREE GLOVES. :thumb:

No need to spend money on new fancy gloves.

Better grip and when you dont need them ...simply put them in your pocket.


----------



## ComradeYezhov (Nov 17, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> Find a rubber inner-tube from a tyre, cut two pieces, long as your palm and width 1-2 inch depends from the size of your palms(no need to cover all your palm only the space you actually use to lift),wash them very well with soap.....and ....presto your new FREE GLOVES. :thumb:
> 
> No need to spend money on new fancy gloves.
> 
> Better grip and when you dont need them ...simply put them in your pocket.


that is credit crunch body building at its finest. :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i woudlnt use gloves if i was you. i used to use them but a biggger senior guy at the gym told me not too as it will improve my grip and forearms which has been true the last year or so when i havnt used them. i do use straps though ;p


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

ComradeYezhov said:


> that is credit crunch body building at its finest. :tongue:


:laugh: Thanks comrade, at the old days back to 1978 we didnt have money to spend on fancy things and even if we got was very difficult to find the proper stuff and always was very expensive for the average budget,so we have to improvise.Im telling you after so many years i tried all the gloves that i could. my rubber stuff are the best:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

ComradeYezhov said:


> that is credit crunch body building at its finest. :tongue:


lol, keep them coming I say, times are hard :lol:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

stavmangr said:


> :laugh: Thanks comrade, at the old days back to 1978 we didnt have money to spend on fancy things and even if we got was very difficult to find the proper stuff and always was very expensive for the average budget,so we have to improvise.Im telling you after so many years i tried all the gloves that i could. my rubber stuff are the best:thumb:


hahahahahaha:lol: :lol:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

buy some chalk!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I used to use gloves - not any more though. Chalk all the way bro.


----------



## shardlow (Jan 21, 2009)

cheers

loving the innertube idea!!!

I'll sack the gloves off then.


----------

